# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Account Activation Request

## Implement

Admin,

I have been a very steady forum spectator for approximately a year, now. The board, as you are well aware, is loaded with great information and savvy experts. Personally, I have years of lifting experience and am fairly educated on gear. So, now that I am at a point where I am ready to make a physical overhaul on my body, I am ready to play and be a mature, straight-forward, honest, motivational, active participant. Posting my own status, goals, methods, and progress, will not only add to the forum, but it will create a sense of accountability that will surely benefit me and keep a fella on track.

Please, enable my account, good man. Thank you.

Kindest regards,
DMTyrie

----------


## Implement

Hello? Are you declining my request?

----------

